# Kindle for Android on a Motorola Droid 3



## Budfudder (Feb 10, 2011)

I've got the Kindle app installed on my Android phone (Motorola Droid 3) - great. All works fine. But I have some public domain books (.epub) that are on my PC that I'd like to read on my phone. My question is - where on the phone do I copy the files so that Kindle will see them and let me read them?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Kindle doesn't read epub so you'll have to either convert them to mobi, or just get new copies in mobi format. Alternatively, there are any number of reader apps available that will allow you to read the epub files.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I used Aldiko Reader back before there was a Kindle app, and it was decent. Here's their help page on how to import books.

http://www.aldiko.com/support.html#faq987438943

There are other good readers of course.


----------



## JuliMonroe (Apr 25, 2011)

I tried many readers for Android, and Aldiko was definitely my favorite.


----------



## vistawriter (Dec 14, 2011)

If you just want to convert them to the .mobi format, you could try http://www.epubtomobi.com. I haven't tried it, but it's freeware and might be what you're looking for.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

A lot of our members also use Calibre for ebook management and conversion. Here's a link to an article that discusses it:

http://calibre-ebook.com/

It's also free, though they accept donations. 

http://www.mediabistro.com/appnewser/how-to-convert-epub-books-for-use-on-kindle_b619

It may be more than you need, but it's worth looking at.

Betsy


----------



## bartveld (Feb 15, 2011)

Also, check out Coolreader for epub on your phone. Very good, very customizable and free.


----------

